# Skydiver aims to break sound barrier in free fall



## Sasqui (Oct 2, 2012)

Crazy.

http://news.yahoo.com/skydiver-aims-break-sound-barrier-free-fall-184340527.html



> CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla. (AP) — His blood could boil. His lungs could overinflate. The vessels in his brain could burst. His eyes could hemorrhage.
> 
> And, yes, he could break his neck while jumping from a mind-boggling altitude of 23 miles.









http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/03/red-bull-stratos/felix-baumgartner-red-bull-stratos-jump-01/



> The No. 1 fear is a breach of Baumgartner's suit.
> 
> If it breaks open — if, say, he bangs into the capsule while jumping or supersonic shock waves batter him — potentially lethal bubbles could form in his bodily fluids. That's what's known as boiling blood. A Soviet military officer died in 1962 after jumping from a balloon at 86,000 feet; the visor of his helmet hit the gondola and cracked.
> 
> ...


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 2, 2012)

It's Ok! RedBull; GIVES YOU WINGS!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 2, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> It's Ok! RedBull; GIVES YOU WINGS!



LOL.  I should have titled the post "F-in nuts!"


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 2, 2012)

I dunno, I think this is awesome! The only good thing I can say about RedBull is they push the extreme sports envelope!


----------



## Inceptor (Oct 5, 2012)

As long as he keeps himself aerodynamically stable, no problems.
He's already successfully done a jump from 96 000 feet (18mi/30km).
He'll accelerate, go supersonic, then the atmosphere will slow him down to terminal velocity.
I wish him luck, it'll be interesting to watch.

Now, what would be more interesting is a jump from low earth orbit, 60mi/100km.
Anyone that goes that high gets Astronaut wings.  _That_ would be very cool.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Skydiver eyes record-breaking jump over NM*

ROSWELL, N.M. (AP) — Skydiver Felix Baumgartner's attempt at the highest, fastest free fall in history Tuesday is more than just a stunt.

His planned 23-mile dive from the stratosphere should provide scientists with valuable information for next-generation spacesuits and techniques that could help astronauts survive accidents.

Jumping from more than three times the height of the average cruising altitude for jetliners, Baumgartner hopes to become the first person to break the sound barrier outside of an airplane. His team has calculated that to be 690 mph based on the altitude of his dive.

His medical director Dr. Jonathan Clark, a NASA space shuttle crew surgeon who lost his wife, Laurel Clark, in the 2003 Columbia accident, says no one knows what happens to a body when it breaks the sound barrier.

"That is really the scientific essence of this mission," said Clark, who is dedicated to improving astronauts' chances of survival in a high-altitude disaster.

Clark told reporters Monday he expects Baumgartner's pressurized spacesuit to protect him. If all goes well and he survives the death-defying jump, NASA could certify a new generation of spacesuits for protecting astronauts, and provide an escape option, from spacecraft at 120,000 feet.

Currently, spacesuits are certified to protect astronauts to 100,000 feet, the level reached by Joe Kittinger in 1960 when he set the current free-fall record by jumping from an open gondola 19.5 miles high. Kittinger's speed of 614 mph was just shy of breaking the sound barrier at that altitude.

But whether Baumgartner, a 43-year-old Austrian military parachutist and extreme athlete, can attempt the jump depends on New Mexico's often unpredictable weather.

Winds from a cold front already delayed the jump by a day. Even the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta, 200 miles to the north, was forced to delay by a day its mass ascension of more than 500 balloons over the weekend. Baumgartner's jump can only be made if winds on the ground are less than 2 mph.

Midday Monday, the team remained optimistic for liftoff. The best window for the week was Tuesday and Wednesday, before another front is expected to move in.

Baumgartner is to be lifted into the stratosphere beginning around 7 a.m. MDT by a helium balloon that will stretch 55 stories high. Once he reaches his target altitude, he will open the hatch of his capsule and make a gentle, bunny-style hop.

Any contact with the capsule on his exit could tear the pressurized suit. A rip could expose him to a lack of oxygen and temperatures as low as minus 70 degrees. It could cause potentially lethal bubbles to form in his bodily fluids, a condition known as "boiling blood."

There are also risks he could spin out of control, causing other risky problems.

Despite the horrifying hazards of the dive, he and his team of experts say they have confidence in their built-in solutions and have a plan for almost every contingency. The spacesuit and capsule were tested in two early skydiving practice runs, one from 15 miles up in March and 18 miles in July.


Full article here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Inceptor said:


> As long as he keeps himself aerodynamically stable, no problems.
> He's already successfully done a jump from 96 000 feet (18mi/30km).
> He'll accelerate, go supersonic, then the atmosphere will slow him down to terminal velocity.
> I wish him luck, it'll be interesting to watch.
> ...



he needs to atleast reach and break 768 Miles per hour to bust the sound barrier. now with the size of him and the space suit the sonic boom will be small, compared to that of a Fighter.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2012)

isn't the speed of sound relative to the air pressure?

so will he actually go supersonic in the medium that surrounds him at that time?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope it happens today, i am really looking forward to seeing the jump.


----------



## KieX (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this. We already have planned tourist space-rides.. perhaps in the future this will be what all the cool kids do for kicks.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 9, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> he needs to atleast reach and break 768 Miles per hour to bust the sound barrier. now with the size of him and the space suit the sonic boom will be small, compared to that of a Fighter.



I thought that in his conditions it was 690 mph.

EDIT: yep, 690.

This is also how they recorded the sound-byte for Guiles special attack.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> isn't the speed of sound relative to the air pressure?
> 
> so will he actually go supersonic in the medium that surrounds him at that time?



Speed of sound decreases as elevation increases and as pressure and temperature both drop.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> isn't the speed of sound relative to the air pressure?
> 
> so will he actually go supersonic in the medium that surrounds him at that time?





Aquinus said:


> Speed of sound decreases as elevation increases and as pressure and temperature both drop.



1/2 correct.  Interesting to find that altitude and pressure have virtually no effect on the speed of sound, it's almost completely dependant on temperature, not pressure  See this graph:








> In gases, compressibility and density are related, making other compositional effects and properties important, such as temperature and molecular composition. In low molecular weight gases, such as helium, sound propagates faster compared to heavier gases, such as xenon (for monatomic gases the speed of sound is about 75% of the mean speed that molecules move in the gas). For a given ideal gas the sound speed depends only on its temperature. At a constant temperature, the ideal gas pressure has no effect on the speed of sound, because pressure and density (also proportional to pressure) have equal but opposite effects on the speed of sound, and the two contributions cancel out exactly. In a similar way, compression waves in solids depend both on compressibility and density—just as in liquids—but in gases the density contributes to the compressibility in such a way that some part of each attribute factors out, leaving only a dependence on temperature, molecular weight, and heat capacity (see derivations below). *Thus, for a single given gas (where molecular weight does not change) and over a small temperature range (where heat capacity is relatively constant), the speed of sound becomes dependent on only the temperature of the gas.*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_of_sound


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> 1/2 correct.  Interesting to find that altitude and pressure have virtually no effect on the speed of sound, it's almost completely dependant on temperature, not pressure  See this graph:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...omparison_US_standard_atmosphere_1962.svg.png
> 
> ...



I stand corrected, thank you.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I stand corrected, thank you.



I thought the same thing until I poked around!  Somewhat counter-intuitive indeed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> 1/2 correct.  Interesting to find that altitude and pressure have virtually no effect on the speed of sound, it's almost completely dependant on temperature, not pressure  See this graph:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...omparison_US_standard_atmosphere_1962.svg.png
> 
> ...



Weight and temperature of gas changes dramatically at his altitude when he jumps. Its not consistent at all. Also is he free falling (didn't read the original article) because if so what about terminal velocity? Once the density gets high enough there is no way he can break the sound barrier without propulsion.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2012)

I wonder why there is a speed of sound at sea level and at altitude then....?

As far as TV, he just needs to be aerodynamic. Obviously if he lays out like a typical skydiver the TV will come much sooner than if he is in an aerodynamic position.

EDIT: Was this delayed for today?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 9, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I wonder why there is a speed of sound at sea level and at altitude then....?
> 
> As far as TV, he just needs to be aerodynamic. Obviously if he lays out like a typical skydiver the TV will come much sooner than if he is in an aerodynamic position.
> 
> EDIT: Was this delayed for today?



Well there is generally warmer air at sea level than at higher altitudes.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Weight and temperature of gas changes dramatically at his altitude when he jumps. Its not consistent at all. Also is he free falling (didn't read the original article) because if so what about terminal velocity? Once the density gets high enough there is no way he can break the sound barrier without propulsion.





EarthDog said:


> I wonder why there is a speed of sound at sea level and at altitude then....?
> 
> As far as TV, he just needs to be aerodynamic. Obviously if he lays out like a typical skydiver the TV will come much sooner than if he is in an aerodynamic position.
> 
> EDIT: Was this delayed for today?



Look at the red and blue lines in the chart I posted (hint: above).  

*Red *is temperature and *blue *is speed of sound.

See a correlation?

*Green *and *Tan* are pressure and density of the air, there is no correlation with *speed of sound*


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2012)

I sure see a correlation below the 10... seems like it increases as the altitude lowers. Yes, temperatures are there, true, but you dont see the speed of sound at XXC vs -XXC, you just see altitude. not to mention, for all intents and purposes, we are talking where airplanes can fly, not 50 miles up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Look at the red and blue lines in the chart I posted (hint: above).
> 
> *Red *is temperature and *blue *is speed of sound.
> 
> ...



From your link....



> Speed of sound increases with height in two regions of the stratosphere and thermosphere, due to heating effects in these regions.



So as the density increases so does the speed of sound. I get what you saying but hes not jumping from the Thermospere. He jumping where there is air density. Just not much and the tempature is -70F there. Hes gonna hit 80F pretty damn quick. ALSO does he have any propulsion?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 9, 2012)

Direct link to live feed 

http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


nothing happening for another hour or so...


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> due to heating effects in these regions.



That's the reason.



TheMailMan78 said:


> ALSO does he have any propulsion



AFAIK, No.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 9, 2012)

Joseph Kittinger did almost 1000 kilometres hour.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 9, 2012)

Launch is a go in 45 mins


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> That's the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, No.



But hes not jumping from those levels.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Launch is a go in 45 mins



I have no RSS setup, where are you seeing that.  Last I read it was on hold, winds were over 5mph... what a PUSSY!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 9, 2012)

on the website  there was a countdown timer


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 9, 2012)

launch in 8 mins!

5 mins !


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


4 mins !!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/
> 
> 
> 4 mins !!



Was just about to post that link   Reads 2:15 right now.

Edit:  Wonder why thier not showing any live footage?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 9, 2012)

No idea...

Pre launch video is playing now... here we go 

oohh and now there is sound


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> No idea...
> 
> Pre launch video is playing now... here we go



Yes!  There it is.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

They need to stick a GoPro Helmet cam on this guy!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 9, 2012)

whats with the background audio :S is it from inside the pod or?


JESUS big wind gust lol..




they just aborted....


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> whats with the background audio :S is it from inside the pod or?



I dunno, but the wind is picking up... attempt aborted


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 9, 2012)

LAME! 


stayed up waiting for this lol....

its 4 am here.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 9, 2012)

Red Bull gives you wings, unless it's too windy


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 9, 2012)

Will they re-attempt or has this been canceled?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 9, 2012)

they are going to try again tomorrow :O


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have jumped out of more than 30 planes in my lifetime.  Not a single time was the wind below 4 mph.  It almost feels like they want it to fail.

I am not sure I understand why they are worried about ground winds anyway, I have jumped many times in excess of 10 mph.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 9, 2012)

EDIT: Sorry my post was peant as a response to this one:



TheMailMan78 said:


> So as the density increases so does the speed of sound. I get what you saying but hes not jumping from the Thermospere. He jumping where there is air density. Just not much and the tempature is -70F there. Hes gonna hit 80F pretty damn quick. ALSO does he have any propulsion?








Look at the graph again. The attempt is (was?) to jump from 23 miles or 36 km. That's where density is close to 0 and speed of sound is the lowest at 300 m/s (except in thermosphere). Down to 10 km speed of sound is even lower (~290 m/s) and density is still less than 1/3 compared to sea level.

He has about 26 km to reach 300 m/s and he will make it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 9, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...omparison_US_standard_atmosphere_1962.svg.png
> 
> Look at the graph again. The attempt is (was?) to jump from 23 miles or 36 km. That's where density is close to 0 and speed of sound is the lowest at 300 m/s (except in thermosphere). Down to 10 km speed of sound is even lower (~290 m/s) and density is still less than 1/3 compared to sea level.
> 
> He has about 26 km to reach 300 m/s and he will make it.



They have some very smart people working on this project.  Those very smart individuals say 690 mp/h.  No amount of graph reading I learned in the 6th grade will make me think I know more than them.

A caveat to that is maybe he is trying to break the sound barrier in an environment that is close to that of the surface.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 9, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> They have some very smart people working on this project.  Those very smart individuals say 690 mp/h.  No amount of graph reading I learned in the 6th grade will make me think I know more than them.
> 
> A caveat to that is maybe he is trying to break the sound barrier in an environment that is close to that of the surface.



300 m/s is close enough to 690 mph that it's basically the same.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 9, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> They have some very smart people working on this project.  Those very smart individuals say 690 mp/h.  No amount of graph reading I learned in the 6th grade will make me think I know more than them.
> 
> A caveat to that is maybe he is trying to break the sound barrier in an environment that is close to that of the surface.



the ground wind could wreak havok on takeoff... and it will change where it will land.... i dont think he can change course once he takes off.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 9, 2012)

Also wind could interfer with whichever experiments they want to run. Wind changes pressure for example.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

What a PUSSY! Just take the thing up and jump! Really afraid of 5mp winds? YOU WILL BE GOING FASTER THAN THE SPEED OF SOUND DIPSTICK! WTF????


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 9, 2012)

There is very little air up there. And sound needs a medium to travel in. And less air means less friction.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> What a PUSSY! Just take the thing up and jump! Really afraid of 5mp winds? YOU WILL BE GOING FASTER THAN THE SPEED OF SOUND DIPSTICK! WTF????



that small amt can shift him off his bearing and course, heck he dont make it he either slams into the ground or some other structure or mountain.

He might aswell jump out of a Dragonlady or A12


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 11, 2012)

Sunday is the next attempt:



> The next weather window for Felix Baumgartner and Red Bull Stratos opens on Sunday Oct 14 - a three day pre-alert as well as daily weather updates will follow and lead into the next launch day.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Sunday is the next attempt:



I wonder if they have calculated the chances that he will actually be able to jump.  According to their restrictions, it seems like he could try 20 times before finally getting a chance.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2012)

Got to see this


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2012)

so on whose dime is this guy doing it on?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> LOL.  I should have titled the post "F-in nuts!"



To be honest, this is something I've dreamed of doing myself(not breaking the sound barrier, but free-falling from space/very high in the stratosphere through our atmosphere.) Good to see someone's finally attempting it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> To be honest, this is something I've dreamed of doing myself(not breaking the sound barrier, but free-falling from space/very high in the stratosphere through our atmosphere.) Good to see someone's finally attempting it.



I did it once out of the back of a pickup truck in an Avocado field. Felt like I was never gonna hit the ground.......but I did.........over and over again.

I wonder how many times its gonna take this guy to get up there.


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2012)

There's nothing impressive about the speed of sound. Even entire Solar System moves with 240 km/s velocity


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> To be honest, this is something I've dreamed of doing myself(not breaking the sound barrier, but free-falling from space/very high in the stratosphere through our atmosphere.) Good to see someone's finally attempting it.



Funny, I did indoor skydiving this past weekend, a total of 5 minutes of "flight" - it was awesome.  Going so high that you need a spacesuit is different, but I'd welcome it too if my bones we soft enough, lol.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I did it once out of the back of a pickup truck in an Avocado field. Felt like I was never gonna hit the ground.......but I did.........over and over again.



Hahaa...  Guacamole?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Drone said:


> There's nothing impressive about the speed of sound. Even entire Solar System moves with 240 km/s velocity



every been by a sonic boom and i dont mean a small one either


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 11, 2012)

sonic rainboom


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Go home and be a family Man,

This theme goes with everything


sawnic bewm


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 14, 2012)

Guy's going up NOW! On Discovery Channel Live!


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

*Space Watch Live: Felix Baumgartner Attempts 23-Mile Freefall Space Jump  Read more:*

http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/10/14/watch-live-felix-baumgartner-attempts-23-mile-freefall-space-jump/?iid=nf-main-trend-now


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope it dosent get "windy" again,lol.


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> I hope it dosent get "windy" again,lol.



LOL I do not think there is much wind were he is now.


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 14, 2012)

There is but it dosent look like they are going to abort it.


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> There is but it dosent look like they are going to abort it.



Too late to abort now!


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn its gonna take him a while to get to 36.8 KM.


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder just how bad he has to take a crap once he jumps out. 

Here are some screen shots the first one was low res the other 3 are HD.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.redbullstratos.com/live


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> http://www.redbullstratos.com/live



Sweet that one is even better!!!!!!


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

A pic of my old home. I love NM it is so nice there.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 14, 2012)

Almost there... Great stuff this!


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet HD pic!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2012)

124k ft and still climbing


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 14, 2012)

So the only place space has for human endeavors is under the extreme sports category.

Well at least that's something.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 14, 2012)

Mofo is crazy, they need to release some helium from that balloon.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2012)

127k ft and still climbing


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> So the only place space has for human endeavors is under the extreme sports category.
> 
> Well at least that's something.



Yeah you can thank Obama and the Democraps for this! Killing NASA was the first step!


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

Well that sucked! What is up with the merger?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2012)

Will be jumping soon now!


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

Time to GO!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2012)

Depressurizing capsule now, it's coming.


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

It is on!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2012)

Door opened!


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2012)

trickson said:


> Well that sucked! What is up with the merger?



Two threads on the same topic. Logic?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2012)

He's now descending...


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

He is jumping!!!!!


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> Two threads on the same topic. Logic?



That was an old thread!

YEAH HE DID IT!!!!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2012)

729mph max speed!!!


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> 729mph max speed!!!



so cool!!!!


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah !!!!!


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2012)

He was spinning for a while, I thought he lost it.


----------



## Bow (Oct 14, 2012)

WOOOHOOOO,


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2012)

'Chute has been opened

Land-based cameras can see him now

He has landed!

*Edit your posts


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> He was spinning for a while, I thought he lost it.



Me too! I was screaming at the screen!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 14, 2012)

Great! This made my Sunday!


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 14, 2012)

DAMN i missed the accual jump lol

any body has a link for a video of the jump?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> He was spinning for a while, I thought he lost it.





trickson said:


> Me too! I was screaming at the screen!



I was watching on Discovery Channel HD... After the spin and chute deployment, he landed on his feet!

They should have dropped a cat first. 



Jack1n said:


> DAMN i missed the accual jump lol
> 
> any body has a link for a video of the jump?



I can't find anything yet, but I'm sure it'll be published soon.


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's the video! 

Red Bull Stratos Freefall - Highest Free Fall Worl...


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2012)

I had it playing on my computer but I was busy getting a replacement hard drive and waiting for AAA to jump my car after I fixed my exhaust which also broke. Doh! No muffler on a turbo'ed car is loud.


----------



## erixx (Oct 14, 2012)

Sick,... as most advances,...

Marc Marquez is also interesting...
OnBoard Marquez - YouTube


----------



## johnspack (Oct 15, 2012)

I actually watched this on tv...  very cool.  Sky diving...  wonder how many of us would really have the balls...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 15, 2012)

I like what the guy said that previously held the record. He was ready to go again at 85


----------



## Depth (Oct 15, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I actually watched this on tv...  very cool.  Sky diving...  wonder how many of us would really have the balls...



This isn't sky diving... This is space diving.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Depth said:


> This isn't sky diving... This is space diving.
> 
> http://cache.kotaku.com/assets/images/9/2012/02/2f9a13b5577c44c725b83b5065504240.jpg



reminds me of Portal


----------



## Depth (Oct 15, 2012)

That IS from Portal.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2012)

Much respect for this crazy guy!!!
I love the pic when he is getting ready to jump out. That is just a crazy, sic view of the world below


----------



## Phusius (Oct 15, 2012)

It's a shame this is all we will be able to accomplish as the human race.  If all the nations of the world just quit their stupid shit and start working towards advancing the human race perhaps we could begin to travel to... see link in my sig.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I missed this last night ,Was at work.Thanks for posting the video you guys.Yeah a shame the world as a human race juts wants to bicker about indifference's all the time.I would love to see a world space project myself.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I the only one who isn't that impressed by this jump? All it did was meaninglessly put his life at risk for the sake of entertainment. No science knowledge was gained. I mean, Kittinger jumped what, 10,000 feet lower than he did in 1960. 50 years ago. Now that takes some balls. These days it just seems like a glorified skydiving attempt. Also, space begins at 62 miles, he jumped from the Stratosphere.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2012)

actually i belive boiling blood is called "the bends" i know divers get it if they surface too fast.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 16, 2012)

They are a bit different, Sol. The Bends is when there is a release of Nitrogen from the cells into the blood stream from a rapid drop in pressure. Boiling blood is when the pressure get so low that it affects the boiling point of fluids (like blood and saliva) and they literaly boil.

You really want to try to avoid either.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You really want to try to avoid either.



Yes, indeed!   I think that the bends can happen pretty quick, like a top off a soda bottle or cork from champagne in sudden decompression.  

At least nitrogen would be the first to bubble out at low pressure, followed by other dissloved gases, then fluids start to boil and freeze at the same time.  Not pretty!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 16, 2012)

If you ascend to rapidly from depth when SCUBA diving your blood will not boil as the pressure you will be experiencing at surface level (including the air pressure when you leave the water) is still much to high to cause that.
Most people who experience the bends survive as they are flown (or driven) to a decomp chamber ASAP and once you are re-pressurized the nitrogen release stops. It can be long and quite painful, but you live.
There also can be permanent side affects to severe bends.

If your blood boils, you are already unconscious and I would imagine the survival rate is right around 0%.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If you ascend to rapidly from depth when SCUBA diving your blood will not boil as the pressure you will be experiencing at surface level



Yes, from depths it doesn't boil suddenly... bubbles form slowely like a soda fizz and accumulate.  It's excruciatingly painful, I've had gas (CO2) in my shoulder from abdomen surgery and was begging for percocets.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 16, 2012)

Me too. The gas rises into your shoulders and it feels like someone was beating you with a baseball bat.
Good times. lol

At very low pressures the blood boiling is different. I am sure there is a nasty release of nitrogen from the cells as the pressure drops, but at that low pressure the boiling point of bodily fluids changes and they literally boil. Like water in a teapot. At that point, the only thing you have going for you is that you are probably already dead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If you ascend to rapidly from depth when SCUBA diving your blood will not boil as the pressure you will be experiencing at surface level (including the air pressure when you leave the water) is still much to high to cause that.
> Most people who experience the bends survive as they are flown (or driven) to a decomp chamber ASAP and once you are re-pressurized the nitrogen release stops. It can be long and quite painful, but you live.
> There also can be permanent side affects to severe bends.
> 
> If your blood boils, you are already unconscious and I would imagine the survival rate is right around 0%.



I grew up in the Keys. I've seen this to many times. A lot of noob SCUBA divers get this but it should be noted this only happens with divers that use pressureized tanks. Holding your breath won't do it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I grew up in the Keys. I've seen this to many times. A lot of noob SCUBA divers get this but it should be noted this only happens with divers that use pressureized tanks. Holding your breath won't do it.



ya the deep people. the ones that come up really slow and time it or the ones that use decompression tanks.


----------



## Irony (Oct 16, 2012)

So did he actually manage to break the sound barrier? The whole idea is frickin ridiculous; it's gotta be unspeakably awesome though to go 700 mph. (Unencumbered of wings and such)


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 16, 2012)

Irony said:


> So did he actually manage to break the sound barrier? The whole idea is frickin ridiculous; it's gotta be unspeakably awesome though to go 700 mph. (Unencumbered of wings and such)



IIRC he reached 833 MPH.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Irony said:


> So did he actually manage to break the sound barrier? The whole idea is frickin ridiculous; it's gotta be unspeakably awesome though to go 700 mph. (Unencumbered of wings and such)



speed of sound is approx 768 mph he broke that by 65 mph at top speed, if he stayed at a constant 768 he wouldnt have broken it so sudden acceleration past 768 would cause a boom to occur. and For the size of his body the boom was pretty quiet compared to a boom of a F-14,15,16,18,35,22 or Equivalent fighters.




Phusius said:


> It's a shame this is all we will be able to accomplish as the human race.  If all the nations of the world just quit their stupid shit and start working towards advancing the human race perhaps we could begin to travel to... see link in my sig.




I agree- its called co-existing. Besides every country has their own internal problems that need to be dealt with, Not start wars with eachother!


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 16, 2012)

Irony said:


> So did he actually manage to break the sound barrier? The whole idea is frickin ridiculous; it's gotta be unspeakably awesome though to go 700 mph. (Unencumbered of wings and such)



He went faster than the speed of sound, but afaik did not go super-sonic (sonic boom!) due to the weak atmosphere when he hit that speed.

Also, "boiling" blood is a myth. That can't happen with just changing pressure. It is really just nitrogen bubbles as said above.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> He went faster than the speed of sound, but afaik did not go super-sonic (sonic boom!) due to the weak atmosphere when he hit that speed.
> 
> Also, "boiling" blood is a myth. That can't happen with just changing pressure. It is really just nitrogen bubbles as said above.



ya the drag/pressure/velocity of the air would have to the the right coefficient, to get the cone that is seen around most aircraft too


----------



## newconroer (Oct 16, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I actually watched this on tv...  very cool.  Sky diving...  wonder how many of us would really have the balls...



How many people would want to do this, for free(thanks Redbull? glad someone squeezed their advertising in there)and have the world know about it?
After enough consideration and training, I suspect a lot more people than we'd assume.


I am not impressed with this that much. So many other people could have done this - yet the world watches and praises like he's some saint or useful personality to the advancement of our society - similar to how we give more respect to celebrities as opposed to deserving persons like teachers. That reflects more about our pathetic standards than it does him as an individual..however..speaking of his attitude ...  I love the ridiculous smugness he has when announcing he is 'retiring' from 'dare devilness' to go on to be a 'helicopter pilot' 

....again ...how many people would kill for that life?


Kittinger's jump was better - the lack of technology alone is what makes it ballsy.


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> every country has their own internal problems that need to be dealt with, Not start wars with eachother!



Many discoveries in science and technology were achieved due to ... wars. Everybody thinks that wars are bad, and wars are bad, but many times wars played role of gears of science. Some philosophers say that without wars humanity will cease to exist. It's quite a controversial thing but not meaningless. However it's sad that governments spend more money on militay crap while there's a lot of other things that need money. Ok I digress ...


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 16, 2012)

newconroer said:


> Kittinger's jump was better - the lack of technology alone is what makes it ballsy.



I think both were pretty ballsy, but you're right, his jump was on a wing and a prayer, 52 years ago!  This kind of puts it into perspective:



> On August 16, 1960, he made the final jump, from the Excelsior III, at 102,800 feet (31,300 m).[2] Towing a small drogue parachute for initial stabilization, he fell for 4 minutes and 36 seconds, reaching a maximum speed of 614 miles per hour (988 km/h)[4][5] before opening his parachute at 18,000 feet (5,500 m). *Pressurization for his right glove malfunctioned during the ascent, and his right hand swelled to twice its normal size*.[6][7] Ignoring the pain, he rode the balloon up to 102,800 feet and said a short prayer — “Lord, take care of me now” — before stepping off.[8]



Sunday they would have called it off had anything remotely like that happened.

Funny, looks like a Craftsman toolbox strapped to his ass in this picture


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> I think both were pretty ballsy, but you're right, his jump was on a wing and a prayer, 52 years ago!  This kind of puts it into perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That _was_ a craftsman toolbox

Source


----------



## Irony (Oct 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Many discoveries in science and technology were achieved due to ... wars. Everybody thinks that wars are bad, and wars are bad, but many times wars played role of gears of science. Some philosophers say that without wars humanity will cease to exist. It's quite a controversial thing but not meaningless. However it's sad that governments spend more money on militay crap while there's a lot of other things that need money. Ok I digress ...



Sad as it is, it's true. Just look at airplane technology from before WW1 to after WW2. They went from dropping hand grenades from planes made from balsa and canvas to dropping nuclear weapons from 36 piston engined bombers, not to mention germany had jet fighters and rocket planes. War is frickin expensive though; not to mention loss of life


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Many discoveries in science and technology were achieved due to ... wars. Everybody thinks that wars are bad, and wars are bad, but many times wars played role of gears of science. Some philosophers say that without wars humanity will cease to exist. It's quite a controversial thing but not meaningless. However it's sad that governments spend more money on militay crap while there's a lot of other things that need money. Ok I digress ...



Its funny you say that, the US is working on a power system for its aircraft carriers that runs off of salt water. They said they will have the first prototype IN SERVICE by 2020.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 16, 2012)

It's not wars. It's motivation. Either motivation to solve a problem or motivation for funding it, i.e. governments pouring embarrashingly big loads of money into it. Now the sad part and the thing that humanity should figure out, is: why is human being more motivated to destroy other humans than it is about nearly any other thing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> It's not wars. It's motivation. Either motivation to solve a problem or motivation for funding it, i.e. governments pouring embarrashingly big loads of money into it. Now the sad part and the thing that humanity should figure out, is: why is human being more motivated to destroy other humans than it is about nearly any other thing.



Simple. The lulz.


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2012)

Irony said:


> Sad as it is, it's true. Just look at airplane technology from before WW1 to after WW2. They went from dropping hand grenades from planes made from balsa and canvas to dropping nuclear weapons from 36 piston engined bombers, not to mention germany had jet fighters and rocket planes. War is frickin expensive though; not to mention loss of life



WW2 started the age of computers. First computers were used for artillery and ballistics because it's all about maths and algorithms. Computers were also important to encrypt and decipher messages. 

Computers, satellites and stuff are all came from the need of war and surveillance. Of course it's not necessity but it's not a coincidence either. I don't say that technology is a machine of war


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> WW2 started the age of computers. First computers were used for artillery and ballistics because it's all about maths and algorithms. Computers were also important to encrypt and decipher messages.
> 
> Computers, satellites and stuff are all came from the need of war and surveillance. Of course it's not necessity but it's not a coincidence either. I don't say that technology is a machine of war



Also nukes.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Simple. The lulz.



Or those in power are ready to sacrifice their people to make sure that they maintain power.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Or those in power are ready to sacrifice their people to make sure that they maintain power.



And lulz. Always lulz to be had with weapons. Remember the Iraq invasion? People treated it like the super bowl.


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also nukes.



Ah, right.


----------



## Irony (Oct 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember the Iraq invasion? People treated it like the super bowl.



Pretty much; but way more interesting


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2012)

This guy is a god. he knows how to do a proper leap of faith haha.

He did say he was spinning out of control which is what they were hoping wouldn't happen, but he was able to gain control pretty quickly. He also said he could see anything as the visor was fogging up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Drone said:


> Many discoveries in science and technology were achieved due to ... wars. Everybody thinks that wars are bad, and wars are bad, but many times wars played role of gears of science. Some philosophers say that without wars humanity will cease to exist. It's quite a controversial thing but not meaningless. However it's sad that governments spend more money on militay crap while there's a lot of other things that need money. Ok I digress ...



its the fact of killing one another, i mean each country has enough of that from their own people.

I am a Veteran as of Mar 31 2012


----------



## bmaverick (Oct 17, 2012)

The jump was amazing.  Watched it over and over and over again.  

As for the spinning out of control, I wonder if reaching the sound barrier helped him straighten out since the sonic pressure was building up around him.  Upon the video and infrared, there seems to be two sound barrier sparks displayed.  Amazing to see a human reach that level.  Just think, in the next 50 years, people can just re-enter from space to earth like a common event.  However, it takes a dare-devil to first set things in motion.  Just like the morning at Kitty Hawk.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 17, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> The jump was amazing.  Watched it over and over and over again.
> 
> As for the spinning out of control, I wonder if reaching the sound barrier helped him straighten out since the sonic pressure was building up around him.  Upon the video and infrared, there seems to be two sound barrier sparks displayed.  Amazing to see a human reach that level.  Just think, in the next 50 years, people can just re-enter from space to earth like a common event.  However, it takes a dare-devil to first set things in motion.  Just like the morning at Kitty Hawk.



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOOSE - Jumping from 400,000 feet (where the ISS is) would cause you to go about 7,000 MPH when you hit 120,000 feet. There will never be a skydive from that high up lol


----------



## Irony (Oct 17, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOOSE - Jumping from 400,000 feet (where the ISS is) would cause you to go about 7,000 MPH when you hit 120,000 feet. There will never be a skydive from that high up lol



And you would be doing good to end up a charred crisp. The temperature from friction with air at that speed would probably burn you into nothing


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Irony said:


> And you would be doing good to end up a charred crisp. The temperature from friction with air at that speed would probably burn you into nothing



Isn't gravity much lighter at 400,000 feet?  The diver can control the speed of his descent by positioning his body, like Felix.

Things that burn up in our atmosphere are already going fast.  The burn wouldnt kill you, the 7200 mp/h windspeeds would do you in before that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> This guy is a god.


 Why? A lot of people given the chance to do this would have. I would have in a second. This guy isn't a god. Hes just lucky as hell they picked him.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why? A lot of people given the chance to do this would have. I would have in a second. This guy isn't a god. Hes just lucky as hell they picked him.



Also his previous experience probably helps.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Also his previous experience probably helps.



I agree. Falling takes skill.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. Falling takes skill.



Coming out of a plane at 300 mph is crazy.  I can't imagine what 800 mph is like.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Coming out of a plane at 300 mph is crazy.  I can't imagine what 800 mph is like.



My guess would be...

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

But at 800MPH.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2012)

best line of the jump was "im really high"    I just about crapped my pants when he said that


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2012)

> One high-altitude balloon record is still held by Joe Kittinger, however: Back in 1960 the US Air Force colonel free fell for 4 minutes 35 seconds from an altitude of 108,000 feet, while Baumgartner only managed 4 minutes 20 seconds, despite jumping from 30,000 feet higher. This discrepancy is likely caused by the fact that Baumgartner achieved significantly higher speeds than Kittinger, and so the free fall phase ended quicker than expected.
> 
> Baumgartner also isn’t technically eligible for the manned balloon altitude world record, as the governing body stipulates that the balloon must be brought back to Earth by the pilot — while Baumgartner rather recklessly just left the balloon hanging there in the stratosphere.













To see more info, pics, vids and so on go here:

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...of-felix-baumgartners-record-breaking-skydive

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/137521-the-tech-behind-felix-baumgartners-stratospheric-skydive


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

They were pretty accurate on everything except for the longest free fall time, where they were off by more than 1 minute, or about 22%


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Isn't gravity much lighter at 400,000 feet?  The diver can control the speed of his descent by positioning his body, like Felix.
> 
> Things that burn up in our atmosphere are already going fast.  The burn wouldnt kill you, the 7200 mp/h windspeeds would do you in before that.



The Gravity is pretty much the same. It might be .1% lighter than on the surface. The big difference is the pressure. Closer to the earth you will have a huge amount of atmosphere above you, obviously. Diving 33 meters under water would be the same pressure increase as going from 120k feet to the ground.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> The Gravity is pretty much the same. It might be .1% lighter than on the surface. The big difference is the pressure. Closer to the earth you will have a huge amount of atmosphere above you, obviously. Diving 33 meters under water would be the same pressure increase as going from 120k feet to the ground.



regardless without shielding you will be killed


----------



## Irony (Oct 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why? A lot of people given the chance to do this would have. I would have in a second. This guy isn't a god. Hes just lucky as hell they picked him.



You have to take it in context; (I know it was sprawling and hard to keep track of; all 16 words) he said "This guy is a god. He knows how to do a proper leap of faith" which, was funny but now its murdered...

New thought: Drone always finds the awesome pics.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My guess would be...
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> But at 800MPH.







i cant stop crying now from laughing so hard


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 18, 2012)

So I just read that gravity continues on forever.  That is not nearly as astonishing as the fact that at 250 miles away from the earth, the gravity is still at 90% of its full force.  When you are in space, you are not weightless, you are in free fall, along with other objects (In other words, you are falling not towards earth, but around earth, as are all the objects around you).

Gravity can be felt tens of thousands of miles away from earth.

This may or may not be common knowledge for all, but to me it was a surprise.

I had always figured gravity kind of ended quickly somewhere not too much farther than Felix took his jump (IE like 200,000 feet or something)

Interesting that I can grasp Quantum physics, String theory, etc..  But something like this has escaped me for so long. 

I love this stuff.


----------



## Irony (Oct 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> So I just read that gravity continues on forever.  That is not nearly as astonishing as the fact that at 250 miles away from the earth, the gravity is still at 90% of its full force.  When you are in space, you are not weightless, you are in free fall, along with other objects (In other words, you are falling not towards earth, but around earth, as are all the objects around you).
> 
> Gravity can be felt tens of thousands of miles away from earth.
> 
> ...



Gravity is pretty cool; one of the most basic, least understood concepts. Its been proposed that, unlike light and everything else we know of, it may not have a speed limit; i.e., the speed of gravity is infinite, even across the universe. Although at any distance it gets to be very minute


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 18, 2012)

Irony said:


> Gravity is pretty cool; one of the most basic, least understood concepts. Its been proposed that, unlike light and everything else we know of, it may not have a speed limit; i.e., the speed of gravity is infinite, even across the universe. Although at any distance it gets to be very minute



There is no way to test that theory unless you could create a huge object out of thin space and measure its gravity from very far away. So for all intents and purposes, Gravity's speed doesn't matter.


----------



## Irony (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, theres always some excuse for every good theory, lol. The cost to create an artificial star would probably be prohibitive


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> So I just read that gravity continues on forever.



There are four forces in nature. Weak, Strong, Electromagnetic and Gravitational Force.

Weak and Strong forces work only for "shortest" distances (atomic and subatomic scale). While electromagnetic force/waves (light, radio, microwaves, T-rays, X-rays, gamma rays) and gravity work for all distances and propagate with the speed of light.



> Interesting that I can grasp Quantum physics, String theory, etc.. But something like this has escaped me for so long.


Quantum physics can explain only weak, strong and EM forces. While general relativity works with gravity. To understand and describe all four forces scientists need quantum gravity, that'd be their Holy Grail.


----------

